# BMW 3 Series Voted most Reliable Car in the UK



## piyu7444 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Tim - Nice information to read ..........


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, no offense to BMW, but they must have some crappy cars over there. I've had more problems with my BMW in 2 years than I've had with my last 4 cars total.


----------



## fast.work (Aug 22, 2009)

Thats true, BMW is one of the finest car. i love my car, and enjoy the ride on it. still remember the day when me and my mother bought it.:thumbup:


----------

